# Sears Roebuck sawmill



## firemanmarc (Sep 16, 2009)

Well.... Digging through my garage since I am laidoff, I uncovered a sawmill carraige made by Sears. It seems to be all there, from buzz blade to pto belt... Anyone have any idea about these, I would love to find a manual... Thank you, Marc


----------



## deeker (Sep 16, 2009)

firemanmarc said:


> Well.... Digging through my garage since I am laidoff, I uncovered a sawmill carraige made by Sears. It seems to be all there, from buzz blade to pto belt... Anyone have any idea about these, I would love to find a manual... Thank you, Marc



Do a search on it. In the meantime....post pics....

I am interested in what you find out.

I will try and do a bit of reasearch on it later tonight.

Kevin


----------



## Ed*L (Sep 16, 2009)

If I had to take a guess on the original manufacturer........it would be Belsaw.

Poke around here, you might find something.

http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=86&tab=3

Ed


----------



## Brmorgan (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow... I wish I could "find" a mill in my garage! Sounds like you should be able to have some fun with that thing in your spare time. I too would be interested in seeing some pics. How big of a thing are we talking about here?


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 17, 2009)

:agree2: That must be some garage!


----------



## firemanmarc (Sep 17, 2009)

I will try and get pics. It is all in pieces, kinda why I never seen it. I have never really got into this garage since we have been here.. But with my time off I thought I would dive into it and clean it out. Be a good place to put firewood...and boards. Marc


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 17, 2009)

if it is branded sears then it should have a model number on it somewhere, it could be stamped or on an aluminum tag then you can go to sears.com and see what they have for it.


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Keep looking you may find an oil well buried under there.


----------



## firemanmarc (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh... Don't need to dig to find an oil well, Just need to look out the back door.. I am in the process of cleaning this garage out that was leftover from my in-laws, 4 generations of stuff we made need someday. I have found some neat stuff, but mostly junk. I was told their was a sawmill in there, but never believed it. I certainly thought it would be bigger. There is a locker with alot of old books, I am hoping their might be something in the there on the mill... I have taken pictures, waiting for my wife to upload them... Have a good weekend, Marc


----------



## sctstoys72 (Sep 20, 2009)

this surely is a cordwood saw? so many people call them sawmills,i have one i can't identify.


----------



## firemanmarc (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello... I honestly know no difference between the two.. I know that I will probably never get it going. I would rather have a bandmill.. Thank you, Marc


----------



## Ed*L (Sep 22, 2009)

This is a tractor mounted cordwood saw, they can also be free-standing (staked to prevent movement). They are used for cutting smaller limbs and logs into firewood.







Ed


----------



## TNMIKE (Sep 22, 2009)

When I first read this post I figured it was a cutoff saw.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 22, 2009)

Ed*L said:


> This is a tractor mounted cordwood saw, they can also be free-standing (staked to prevent movement). They are used for cutting smaller limbs and logs into firewood.
> 
> 
> Ed



I have one of those Dearborn buzz saws too, i also have a very HD buzz saw that a guy built. He did a great job, and it's built better than any other buzz rig i've seen...






I seldom use them any longer...

DM


----------

